# A Night in a Castle Where In Ireland ?



## IrishGunner (1 May 2008)

Looking to stay in a castle somewhere in Ireland

Know the regulars Ashmore, Kinnitty, Dromoland

Anyone got any recommendations on Castles to stay in Ireland


----------



## Wisecom (1 May 2008)

Castle Leslie. Stayed there for a wedding. It's where the ill-fated marriage of Paul McCarthny and Heather Mills took place! Although I wasn't at that wedding!! Beautiful grounds. A lake in which you can take out a rowing boat, and a nice pub at the entrance to the grounds. Also some very nice walks around the castle. They have a good website you can google


----------



## sam h (1 May 2008)

It is fab, but they are now charging €500 ppn (non members)....everything is included.


----------



## z105 (1 May 2008)

I don't know if this is open yet but I drove by it a while back and it looks the biz !

http://www.killeencastlehotel.com/


----------



## TreeTiger (1 May 2008)

_Waterford Castle's cheapest offer at the moment for a weekend break is __Standard room - Euro 530.00 for 2 sharing 2 B&B 1 Dinner.  It's a while since I was last there but the food was great, and it's on an island accessed by ferry so there's a very exclusive feeling about it!
_


----------



## Graham_07 (2 May 2008)

IrishGunner said:


> Looking to stay in a castle somewhere in Ireland


 
Heard this is pretty cheap


----------



## IrishGunner (3 May 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Heard this is pretty cheap



Yeah if you want to sleep rough

Was looking at BH in Aug but most castles booked out or to expensive may leave it later in the year

Any other suggestions


----------



## comanche (3 May 2008)

ballyseedy castle Trallee - well nice, say hello to Arthur for me! 

Not so sure if its a castle or a stately house, but is really nice


----------



## ROSS (3 May 2008)

http://www.kilronancastle.ie/
http://www.loughrynn.ie/

http://www.cabracastle.com/
[broken link removed]


----------



## tech3 (3 May 2008)

The 4-star Clontarf Castle Hotel, Dublin, is offering a value-packed room rate and extra goodies for only *£95 (€118) per room, per night* (including tax), saving you over £100 per room!


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 May 2008)

You might get some further ideas from this thread.


----------



## SkippyOD (14 May 2008)

Adare Manor might be worth a look. Biased cause I live on its door step but it is very beautiful. Great golf course if you are interested.


----------



## doogo (15 May 2008)

Ballynahinch Castle outside Clifden - it is absolutely bloody fabulous...


----------



## GMD (15 May 2008)

Steer clear of Castle Leslie, we were there recently after getting vouchers as a present and it is overpriced and overhyped.
They advertise a spa which turns out to be a glorified beautician, all their advertising related to the castle, but its actually the hunting lodge that you stay in.  The castle is now a private club where you pay £3-4000 per year for access and then a futher 500 per night that you are there.


----------



## mickman (15 May 2008)

doogo - i just looked at ballnahinch castle , it looks beautiuful . i would like to go there at end of october, would this be too late in the year> is clifden far away?? do they have a pool and spa


----------



## ckc123 (15 May 2008)

BAllynahinch castle is really, really lovely - have been twice and second time even beter than had remembered it from first visit.


----------



## bamboozle (15 May 2008)

Markree castle in Sligo is great value for money, a bit run down (well it’s a castle) and not as fancy as some others mentioned but a lovely place to stay


----------

